# Tomtom sat nav probs



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Bit of a long shot but does anybody know anything about TomTom Satnav?

I came to turn it on tonight as I need it tomorrow and after it starts up on the initial screen and should go to the maps the screen it goes all scrambled      I'm assuming it's a problem with the sd memory card    Damned thing is just over a year old so no chance of taking it back.

Have tried turning it on/off, resetting,removing the card and starting again but no joy  

Typical when you need it eh  

Any tips  

x x x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

If its only just outside warrenty i would contact Tom Tom. I know its no help for you for 2moro


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks ladies never thought about that ~ Just had a peak at the TomTom website and e-mailed them so  I'll be able to get it fixed soon   

Have tried to reset it but still no luck so I'll just wait and see what they advise  

Me and maps are just not a match made in heaven so it'll make travelling interesting     

x x x


----------

